# gimp 2 vs photoshop cs

## strafacendo

Ieri ho installato gimp 2 sotto winzoz xp, perchè sfortunatamente ancora non ho avuto la possibilità di scaricare con adsl i pacchetti per kde o qualcosa di simile, vabbè a parte questo volevo solo esprimere il mio entusiasmo quando dopo cinque minuti mi sono trovato benissimo a utilizzare gimp come se lo conoscessi da sempre, l'unica cosa che ho trovato che forse manca, ripeto forse perchè ci ho giocato solo per cinque minuti, è la funzione che in photoshop cs unisce in automatico diverse immagini per creare un'unica foto panoramica, ma a parte il fatto che sono convinto che da qualche parte esista una funzione simile magari gestita da un programma esterno, comunque è possibile fare la stessa cosa con una procedura un pò più macchinosa ma non impossibile.

Per ora in gimp ho trovato solo pregi, e ripeto l'ho provato per soli cinque minuti, ci mette molto meno di photoshop ad avviarsi, non devo pagare niente a nessuno, e se lo faccio girare tra tutti i miei colleghi dell'università non rischio il carcere. L'unica "neo" di questo programma è che non mi farà mai smettere di ringraziare tutta la comunità linux e open source a cui devo quei cinque minuti di felicità e tutte le ore che terro aperto gimp e che sono sicuro non mi si bloccherà mai se non per un mio errore.

Grazie a tutti!

p.s.: nel caso potesse interessare a qualcuno che come me è costretto ad usare autocad e quindi non può rinunciare a winzoz, sul sito di blender.it stanno iniziando a fare delle modifiche a blender stesso per poter avere un CAD di qualità open source e quindi nativo per linux. Io non so programmare, ma magari qualcuno tra di voi potrebbe dargli una mano. Offrirei corsi gratuiti di blenderCAD se questo dovesse servire a "cestinare" definitivamete winzoz dal mio hard disk e da quello di milioni di architetti e progettisti che si sono trovati costretti ad acquistare win xp perchè autocad 2004 non gira sui vecchi sistemi operativi di casa MS.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## doom.it

personalmente non sento per nulla la mancanza di photoshop per linux, credo che gimp sia veramente ottimo....

semmai mi manca Nikon Capture che è un programma a mio avviso comodissimo per chi ha una macchina fotografica digitale e vuole fare del ritocco su grandi quantità di foto velocemente, con un programa molto comodo e veloce.... 

Fra l'altro i risultati di GIMP sono altrettanto buoni, eccetto sul lavoro sui RAW delle macchine digitali, solo che è meno comodo per lavorare su grandi quantità di foto.....

----------

## hardskinone

Non sono un grafico ma quando usavo windows photoshop era un must-have anche per le cavolate. Nel mio piccolo mi trovo benissimo con gimp.

Ho cercato di convincere più di una volta un mio amico grafico a passare a gimp ma non c'è stato verso. Si accettano suggerimenti che non violino la legge.   :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma photoshop non ha anche il supporto per grafica vettoriale?

----------

## strafacendo

 *Quote:*   

> Ma photoshop non ha anche il supporto per grafica vettoriale?

 

Si photoshop ha anche il supporto per grafica vettoriale, ma non è come un programma che lavora direttamente in vettoriale, lavorare con freehand o corel draw è tutta un'altra cosa. Non conosco nessuno che usi photoshop per lavorare in vettoriale, io ci ho provato perchè avevo letto da qualche parte che era possibile, ma preferisco usare altri programmi.

 *Quote:*   

> Ho cercato di convincere più di una volta un mio amico grafico a passare a gimp ma non c'è stato verso. Si accettano suggerimenti che non violino la legge

 

Mostragli le caratteristiche di uno comparate con quelle dell'altro, metti tutto sulla bilancia, costi in , spazio occupato e ram risparmiata sopratutto se usato sotto linux. Se nemmeno così decide di passare a gimp non saprei cos'altro dirti. Io per convincermi delle sue potenzialità ho provato a lavorarci  e mi sono trovato benissimo.

----------

## codadilupo

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> semmai mi manca Nikon Capture che è un programma a mio avviso comodissimo per chi ha una macchina fotografica digitale e vuole fare del ritocco su grandi quantità di foto velocemente, con un programa molto comodo e veloce.... 

 

Per quello, credo, basti la programmazione di script adatti alle tue esigenze. E gimp li supporta in python, se non sbaglio.

Coda

----------

## Peach

Mi è capitato recentemente di partecipare al CAA 2004 a Pavia ad un seminario su open-source e archeologia e da quel che ho capito a te serve un tool per fare dei panorama stiching. Un Polacco al seminario ha fatto un ampio confronto tra i vari sw closed e open per lo stiching... appena riesco a ritrovare quel poco di appunti che mi ero fatto ti faccio sapere.

In ogni caso GIMP non mi pare gestisca singolarmente questa funzione... se hai problemi posso consigliarti di postare nel forum del GUG (Gimp User Group) http://gug.sunsite.dk/

 :Cool: 

----------

## shanghai

Piccola nota:

fra le altre cose faccio anche il grafico, ragazzi io adoro GIMP, e per questo mi fa incazzare da morire il fatto che fornisca un solo metodo di colore (RGB). I modelli CMYK e LAB sono fondamentali per qualsiasi lavoro di restauro e anche per la preparazione alla stampa professionale...

Aspetto (e spero) che li implementino.

----------

## Peach

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> Piccola nota:
> 
> fra le altre cose faccio anche il grafico, ragazzi io adoro GIMP, e per questo mi fa incazzare da morire il fatto che fornisca un solo metodo di colore (RGB). I modelli CMYK e LAB sono fondamentali per qualsiasi lavoro di restauro e anche per la preparazione alla stampa professionale...
> 
> Aspetto (e spero) che li implementino.

 

CMYK è stato pianificato per la ver. 2.4

ok ho trovato quello che stavo cercando dal sito del CAA

ed è il seguente

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Czyzewski - Nicolaus Copernicus University Institute of Archaeology Labolatory of Computer Methods Toru, Poland 
> 
> Panoramic OpenSource and shareware tools in Archaeology. 
> ...

 

link per PTOpenGUI: http://www.nic.fi/~juhe/ptbcbgui/

----------

## Peach

ho trovato anche qualcos'altro... tipo:

Hugin ( http://hugin.sourceforge.net/ )

insieme ad Enblend ( http://www-cad.eecs.berkeley.edu/~mihal/enblend/ )

... more to come...

PS: magari potresti modificare il titolo del post con qualcosa di + specifico? tipo gimp e panorama tools o cose così?

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Come ha notato shanghai - anch'io faccio anche il grafico - in GIMP mancano delle cose assolutamente non secondarie. Per carità, sono molto ben impressionato dal balzo in avanti fatto con la versione 2.0 di GIMP ma ancora siamo a parecchie distanze da Photoshop. Ora forse il mio discorso sembrerà un po' da reazionario ma a me l'interfaccia di PS piace molto - anche se ho dovuto adattarmi al cambiamento introdotto dalla 5 (o la 6, non ricordo). GIMP non mi sembra abbia tutta questa facilità d'uso. Non ho dubbi che passandoci ore come faccio con PS non riesca ad apprenderne gli automatismi. Solo che così, a pelle, non mi sembra che la disposizione delle funzioni, dei menu e dei panelli sia molto intuitiva. La scelta del menu contestuale all'interno dell'immagine, poi, a mio parere è decisamente da ridiscutere.

Devo ammettere che la percentuale delle funzioni utili nel lavoro quotidiano è cresciuta rispetto alle implementazioni dei teoremi di matematica superiore inutili se non ha produrre bellissimi effetti speciali, spettacolari quanto praticamente inutili ad un grafico che magari ha imparato con Photoshop a farli a manina, con pochissimi filtri basilari - blur o sharpen - e di qualità spesso superiore o come minimo più conformi alle sue esigenze.

Ora, dopo la consueta lezione su come complicare una frase semplice, me ne torno al mio PS.  :Razz: 

----------

## jdoe

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> Come ha notato shanghai - anch'io faccio anche il grafico - in GIMP mancano delle cose assolutamente non secondarie. Per carità, sono molto ben impressionato dal balzo in avanti fatto con la versione 2.0 di GIMP ma ancora siamo a parecchie distanze da Photoshop. Ora forse il mio discorso sembrerà un po' da reazionario ma a me l'interfaccia di PS piace molto - anche se ho dovuto adattarmi al cambiamento introdotto dalla 5 (o la 6, non ricordo). GIMP non mi sembra abbia tutta questa facilità d'uso. Non ho dubbi che passandoci ore come faccio con PS non riesca ad apprenderne gli automatismi. Solo che così, a pelle, non mi sembra che la disposizione delle funzioni, dei menu e dei panelli sia molto intuitiva. La scelta del menu contestuale all'interno dell'immagine, poi, a mio parere è decisamente da ridiscutere.
> 
> Devo ammettere che la percentuale delle funzioni utili nel lavoro quotidiano è cresciuta rispetto alle implementazioni dei teoremi di matematica superiore inutili se non ha produrre bellissimi effetti speciali, spettacolari quanto praticamente inutili ad un grafico che magari ha imparato con Photoshop a farli a manina, con pochissimi filtri basilari - blur o sharpen - e di qualità spesso superiore o come minimo più conformi alle sue esigenze.
> 
> Ora, dopo la consueta lezione su come complicare una frase semplice, me ne torno al mio PS. 

 

questo mi sembra del tutto normale, intendo dire che la gente fatica a abituarsi a gaim erchè abituato a trillian, figurati passare da PS a GIMP :p 

Potremmo anche girare la cosa: metti che passi 10 ore al gg su gimp, poi vai su PS,... per 10 min. Non otterresti lo stesso sentore spaesato? A me lo ha fatto quando ho cercato di fare qualcosa con PS a casa di un amico, dato che praticamente ho sempre usato gimp!

----------

## alexerre

aggiungo che esiste un plugin x gimp per fare stiching e panorami.

non ricordo il sito, cmq se cercate con google pandora dovreste trovare qualcosa di interessante  :Wink: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

 *jdoe wrote:*   

> questo mi sembra del tutto normale, intendo dire che la gente fatica a abituarsi a gaim erchè abituato a trillian, figurati passare da PS a GIMP :p 
> 
> Potremmo anche girare la cosa: metti che passi 10 ore al gg su gimp, poi vai su PS,... per 10 min. Non otterresti lo stesso sentore spaesato? A me lo ha fatto quando ho cercato di fare qualcosa con PS a casa di un amico, dato che praticamente ho sempre usato gimp!

 

Ammetto che questo fatto e' possibile, d'altronde le abitudini sono deleterie per l'animo umano  :Smile:  Certo e' che ora, avendo usato GIMP per ben piu' di 10 minuti e avendoci fatto pure dei lavori degni, comunque non abbandonerei mai il mio primo amore  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Raffo

visto che si parla di gimp vorrei fare una domanda: ho installato gimp 2.0, ma ho notato che ha pochissimi caratteri di scrittura (molti in meno rispetto a gimp 1.2)...come faccio a scaricarne di nuovi???

----------

## Peach

Gimp si prende automaticamente i font dalle directory specificate nel file di configurazione del font server (/etc/fonts/local.conf)e nella configurazione di X (tramite i "FontPath").

Se hai problemi relativi a far vedere i font al fontserver o a X ti consiglio di aprire un post specifico

Se vuoi nuovi font nel portage una ricerca per "font" ti farà vedere gli "sharefont" e i "freefont" (i cui nomi sono relativi alle licenze d'uso) oppure scaricandoli da un repository di font trueType (tipo quelli su html.it o su dafont.com o fontfreak.com).

In più posso anche avvertirti che gli artwitz presenti nel portage non funzionano e necessitano una installazione manuale dal sito di Frank Capra (o come diavolo si chiama)

buon divertimento  :Wink: 

----------

## Diggs

A mio parere sono due tools veramente validi ( li ho provati tutti e due) indipendentemente dal fatto che uno giri su MS e l'altro sia "universale".

Non ho problemi ad ammettere che la maggior parte del lavoro grafico lo eseguo sotto MS.   :Wink: 

----------

